# IFBB pro marcus haley inside peptides lab



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 1, 2011)

video shows him working out a bit then he goes into the peptides lab.. Marcus "The Comet" Haley Trains 6 Weeks Out from Tampa PBW


----------

